# GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (35-31)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*










Will the Celtics be successful matadors...










...or will they be more like this guy?

The Celtics, fresh off their thurough beating at the hands of the Knicks, will be returning home to face the Chicago Bulls.

Eddy Curry seems to have come around offensively with 15.7 ppg on 53% shooting, but the former prep-to-pros big man is only pulling down a Blountian 5.4 boards in 28.8 mpg. Kirk Hinrich is continuing to play well with 15.5 ppg, 6.7 apg, 4.2 rpg and 1.6 spg, but is shooting just 38.6% from the floor. Ben Gordon (note the "on" at the end and not "an") has been a sixth man of the year candidate with his 14.9 ppg in just a bit under 24 mpg. The former UConner is shooting 42.5% from three and 84.7% from the line. Luol Deng is the other terrific rookie that the Bulls added this season. Deng is averaging 12.1 ppg and 5.3 rpg. Andres Nocioni has been a successful import with 7.8 ppg and 4.5 rpg, but seems to enjoy missing shots with a 39.4% from the floor and 24.4% from three. Tyson Chandler has finally had a healthy season playing in 64 of the Bulls' 65 games. Chandler is averaging 7.5 ppg, 9.1 rpg, and 1.78 bpg.

The Celtics met the Bulls three times in three weeks in January. The Celtics dropped the first on the road (102-91), but took the next two (92-83 at home, 101-97 on the road).

Eddy Curry scores well against the Celtics with 17.7 ppg, but is boarding below average with 4.7 in the three meetings. He also has four turnovers in the three games. Ben Gordon is right around average with 14.3 ppg in just 20 mpg. That goes with a steal, but little else for Gordon, who shoots just 39.5% from the floor. Kirk Hinrich averages 14.3 ppg to go with 5.3 rpg and a terrific 8.7 apg, but only hits a third of his shots. Luol Deng averages 12.0 ppg and 6.7 rpg, but only hits 37% from the floor. Antonio Davis missed one meeting with the Celtics, but did average 9 and 10 boards in this other two games. Othella Harrington averages 8 ppg in 17 mpg. Eric Piatowski has done particularly well off the bench with 7.3 ppg in just 12.3 mpg while hitting 47% of his shots and 75% from three. Tyson Chandler has done well with 6.0 ppg and 10.0 rpg while also blocking three shots a night.

Paul Pierce has had some luck against the Bulls, averaging 22 ppg, 11 rpg, 4.7 apg and 1.3 spg, but is only shooting 35.1% from the floor. Gary Payton averages 15.3 ppg, but has only 2.3 apg. Ricky Davis has averaged 15.0 ppg in the three meetings. Al Jefferson has done quite well with 11.0 ppg and 9.0 rpg, while hitting two thirds of his shots.

The Celtics use a bit of role reversal to beat the Bulls. The Bulls have matchup problems against when our little guys go in the post. The three matchups (Gordon v. Payton, Hinrich v. Davis, Pierce v. Deng) favor the Celtics. Of course, having Walker and LaFrentz on the outside isvery helpful. Look for Doc to go back to that, and hopefully some brilliance from Al Jefferson, to make the Celtics look like the first guy and not the second.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

Blountian, hehe.

Celtics need to answer back strongly against a good team like Chicago after they were embarassed by the Knicks. Also, they have some tough games coming up against Detroit, Dallas, and division rival Philly. A win against da Bulls would be nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

Speaking of Blount, the guy did *NOT*, [n-o-t] have a 3 second violation in the last game. Maybe that's what kept our winning streak.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

LOL at the 3 second deal ... 

We really need to bounce back from the loss against NY.
Paul needs to come out with his mouth shut and his game on.
Toine needs to just do something other than take crazy shots and miss.
Ricky PRODUCTION... 

It's gonna be a great game I think.
Young talent against Young Talent. Very good.
We'll see how this one plays out tomorrow @ 7:30.

PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

hope the Celtics can bounce back from last night and get a good win here against a good young Chicago team.. looking forward to it


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

Could be a first-round preview  In fact, I hope it is, because we lead the series 2-1 (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

*GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Bulls (35-31)*

This should be a good game, I will accually be at this game 9th row....

I think we will win in OT tonight with a score of 110 to 106....Pierce will have 28 points, Walker with 18, Payton with 8, Raef with 14, and Tony Allen with 16....

Game leaders will be 11 rebounds for Walker, and 9 assists for Payton, and 28 points for Pierce....


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Chicago (34-31)*

Ill be at this game, should be a good one too....

btw, the bulls are 35-31, even check it out.... http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Bulls (35-31)*

Any word on the lotto numbers?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Bulls (35-31)*

A o K has outdone A g o.


Prem, I wouldn't bet on the numbers, but I would bet my *money* (yes, I said money not points, Petey) on the C's if the thing is ballanced.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: GAME 69: Celtics (38-30) vs. Bulls (35-31)*



Premier said:


> Any word on the lotto numbers?



was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I was walking down Boylston street to go to the bank and I saw the Bulls getting on their bus. That Eddy Curry is flippin' huge. Not so much Kirk Hinrich though.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

bull open the game 4-5 while they lead 9-6


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love that new play for 'Toine.

Toine has the ball, hands it off to Gary at the 3 point line, Toine runs through a double pick, Gary gives the ball to Ricky on the other side, and Toine is right in front of Davis in the poast wide open.

I love it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

What did I miss? So far it looks good. The Cs's are shooting almost 60% and Curry just picked up his 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

There seems to be a lot of fouls so far. Combined there are 10 players with at least 2 fouls and Jefferson & Curry have 3 apiece.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker is playing great but he needs to pick up his rebounding. He only has 2 at halftime.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I really hope the C's find away to cut down on turnovers, if they don't then it, and defense, will kill them come playoff time.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Another thing, even though the C's are out rebounding the Bulls they have to start getting offensive rebounds. They only have 1 so far while the Bulls have 6.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate this defense. I hate the fact that Antoine, Blount, Raef, Al and Perk are switching on pick and rolls, and worst of all is that Antoine is actually not only switching, but also guarding smaller people.

I would also like him to play MORE inside. He's a great offensive rebounder, maybe even the best in the NBA, but he's never inside without the ball. Doc do something.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

While I've grown somewhat accustomed to Doc's odd substitution patterns, this game he really seems to be mixing it up beyond necessary. Right now we are fighting for playoff positioning and in my opinion should be settling in to a 9 man rotation that is consistent where people get used to playing with one another. The combinations he threw out there in the first half where in a word - interesting.

Celts up five


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Another thing, even though the C's are out rebounding the Bulls they have to start getting offensive rebounds. They only have 1 so far while the Bulls have 6.



Can't get a lot of offensive rebounds if you're hitting your shots.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Everytime Walker heats up Doc takes him out. I will never understand why this man is hired to be a coach.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can Antoine buy a foul? Come on, I hate it when the refs don't give it to him and he gets bumped a few times, then they give him a T for being right when he argues with them.

Damn it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You know things are going you're way when:

1. Antoine Walker gets his own rebound (off a missed three; he's 2 for 5).
2. Dishes it to Pierce at the three point line. 
3. Pierce is poised to take a three as Antoine cuts to beneath the basket.
4. Pierce makes a tremenous pass to Antoine for an easy layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe I should complain more often. 

The C's have 8 off. boards in the 3rd and Tawn has 7 rebounds in the quarter.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Gordon and Ricky have been really bad tonight. The C's should be careful though, Gordon tends to go off in the 4th.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

This is how we lose games. You put teams away. You don't let them back in after a run.

I am going to get an ulcer from this game. We are doomed in the playoffs if Doc continue's this insane way of using players.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope we lose every single game for the rest of the year that Doc pulls out Banks after 1 minute of play. **** you Doc.

Banks got a wide open jumper for Blount, Blount misses, and Banks gets the rebound, Banks gives it out, we miss and the Bulls get 2 points on the other end. 

Doc Rivers' mind: "That's all Banks' fault"
Doc Rivers' mouth: "West"

**** YOU DOC.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rivers should put Tawn back in for Blount now. I would leave PP on the bench for a couple more minutes though so he doesn't pick up his 5th before the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I hope we lose every single game for the rest of the year that Doc pulls out Banks after 1 minute of play. **** you Doc.
> 
> Banks got a wide open jumper for Blount, Blount misses, and Banks gets the rebound, Banks gives it out, we miss and the Bulls get 2 points on the other end.
> 
> ...


Forget Banks. He leaves the players that got us the lead on the bench til we lose the lead then he decides to put them back in.

If we lose this game Doc Rivers gets the blame. He is just the worst coach in the NBA.


Pierce and Walker are rhytem players. When they are hitting they are unstopable. So Doc leaves them out so they lose the ryhtem. I am so mad I can't even spell.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with the dunk!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

All three of the C's front court players could get a double double tonight. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Great now PP and Walker both have 4 fouls. I hope this game doesn't go to OT because they both could foul out before the game is over.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Great now PP and Walker both have 4 fouls. I hope this game doesn't go to OT because they both could foul out before the game is over.


Make that PP, Walker, and Raef now. 

Are the Bulls in the bonus yet?


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

The refs are trying to take Antoine out of the game with these fouls. Pierce to an extent too. I guess there is bigger business if the baby Bulls come out on top.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP just got his 5th. :nonono:

Is Ricky even in the game? Seems like he hasn't done anything since the start of the 4th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wayyyyy to many 3's. The C's have some good slashers and some bigs that know how to cut to the basket. They should use those two things and attack, attack, attack.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are now 3-20 from behind the arch. :curse:

**** YOU RIVERS! Down 7 with 20 seconds left and he ****ing gives up. What kind of ****ing message is he sending to his players? To just give up and not to fight to the ****ing end even if you know you're going to lose? 

It wouldn't be to ****ing bad if this was the 1st time he has done but it's not. I can't even ****ing count how many times he's decided he team couldn't win a game where they where down by less then 10 with under a minute to play and he just ****ing quit.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Pierce's 3 shot attempt was not a bad one but the one Davis took was stupid.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Man this game should have been over in the 3rd. Tas is right, had Doc kept the starters to finish off the Bulls after we had a 10 point lead, instead of putting in the bench that has been doing horrible the past 2 games.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Man this game should have been over in the 3rd. Tas is right, had Doc kept the starters to finish off the Bulls after we had a 10 point lead, instead of putting in the bench that has been doing horrible the past 2 games.


He did this during the Knicks game too. He put in Paul Pierce after a different group of guys got the Knicks lead down to 1. Pierce then helped blow that back up to an 18 point lead.

To close the second half Walker, West, Payton, Banks and someone else (i forget who) got the 18 point lead down to 12 and to start the 3rd quarter he had a completely different set of players in.

I seem to remember the Suns getting back into the game after Doc did the exact same thing. That is 3 instances off the top of my head that cost us or nearly cost us games. If Amare had been in that Phoenix game we would have lost that too.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

what a redicilus game, aweful coaching


----------

